# Access Datenbank mit JAVA erstellen - boolean Werte



## JaninaSt (29. Jul 2012)

Hallo!

Ich befülle mit Hilfe von Java eine Access Datenbank und habe dazu folgende Frage:

Eine Spalte der Datenbank ist als boolean deklariert, jetzt möchte ich aber nicht 0 oder 1 für false und true in der Datenbank sehen, sondern ein "Kästchen" was bei true angehakt ist und bei false eben nicht.

Ist das aus Java heraus möglich und wenn ja wie?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.


Lg, Janina


----------



## Fab1 (29. Jul 2012)

Hallo,

benutzt du ein JTable oder möchtest du das direkt in Access ändern?

Solltest du ein JTable nutzen, könnte dir folgende Lösung helfen, hab es allerdings selbst nicht getestet.
JTable und CheckBoxen in einer Spalte @ tutorials.de: Tutorials, Forum & Hilfe


----------



## pro2 (30. Jul 2012)

Wie meinst du das genau? In der Java Anwendung eine CheckBox sehen oder in Access? 
In Access wird's doch eh so angezeigt und in Java, wenn du da eine CheckBox sehen willst, muss du das eben so implementieren. Da wird dir wohl der Link von Fab helfen.


----------



## JaninaSt (30. Jul 2012)

Ich möchte die Checkbox dann nur in der Accessdatei sehen.

Allerdings steht da bei mir nur 0 bzw. 1 wenn ich die Datei erzeuge.

Werd mal schauen ob mir der Link weiter hilft, danke.


----------



## mla.rue (30. Jul 2012)

Es ist zwar schon eine Weile her... aber in der Accessdatei wirst du kaum was sehen, wenn die überhaupt als Klartext lesen kannst, dann steht dort eh nur 0 oder 1 und das ist auch richtig so.

Was du dann wohl meinst ist die Darstzellung in Access selbst, aber die hängt von deinem Formular ab. Per Default werden boolean Spalten bei der Formularerstellung als Checkboxen dargestellt, können aber auch Textfelder sein, dann steht da natürlich 0/1 oder t/f oder true/false.

Das Einzige worauf du wirklich achten musst ist, dass die Spalte tatsächlich boolean ist und Java da auch die Daten reinschreibt, die Access haben will. (Bsp: ich hatte mal eine Datenbank, die 0/1 t/f true/false akzeptiert, ist auch so dokumentiert, man auch alle 3 Variationen reinschreiben kann, aber nur true/false von der DB Anwendung selbst richtig aufgelöst wird, sprich ausgelesen werden kann. War schon lustig)


----------

